# For the Genesis Lovers



## Balders

A little video made by a friend of mine on how he wicks the kraken atomizer, now he is new to the Youtube game so please be gentle with him But I hope you enjoy his honest no messing about style.
And hope you can understand him as he is a Welsh gentleman.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

